# Traditional Sawbench



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

*Traditional Sawbench Build-plans and material*

I decided to make something that was for myself, this plan is from popular woodworking








the material is Douglas fir recycled from packaging used to ship some pvc trim material, it was a 2×6 12 feet long mostly knot free with a little damage from a forklift when i saw this i knew i had to make something out of it


----------



## Tugboat706 (Jun 24, 2012)

cutmantom said:


> *Traditional Sawbench Build-plans and material*
> 
> I decided to make something that was for myself, this plan is from popular woodworking
> 
> ...


I have these plans sitting in the to-do file; I'm looking forward to seeing how yours progresses!


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

*Milling parts*

The top was glued up and milled to finished size, the material for the legs was also milled for thickness and width


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

*Starting to come together*

The joinery was cut for the legs and temporarily screwed in place to start working on the stretchers


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

*finally done*

The sawbench is done








the mortise and tenons were glued as well as pegged









the top joints were done the same way, they were dry fitted and temporarily screwed while the mortises were done then the plywood braces were glued and screwed on, the top was unscrewed and removed straight up, then glued and pegged into place









it has one coat of some old leftover water based poly


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...


Nice bench.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...


Very clean. Nice job.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...


Great saw bench!


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...


Very nice! Your top joints are a lot tighter than mine-I had a lot of trouble cutting and fitting that joint. I also made my braces out of solid wood and pegged them in to match all the other joints on the bench. I'm not sure why Schwarz used plywood and screws for just that part of the bench.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...


i used a shop made kerf jig, had to do some test cuts to get the procedure and technique right but it worked well

it came to me building this that Schwarz was just building saw horses, a semi disposable item, to use in building a project, whereas my project was the saw bench

plywood for the braces makes sense to me because it is less likely to fail, solid wood could split if stressed enough but should be fine for normal use


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...












shop made kerf jig, blue tape is the fine adjustments


----------



## CJIII (Jan 3, 2014)

cutmantom said:


> *finally done*
> 
> The sawbench is done
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------

